# Eclipse Plugin Export Problem



## vadik (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
beim Exportieren meines Plugins kommt eine NullPointerException. In der IDE funktioniert  alles wunderbar. Das ist der Inhalt der .log Datei:


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.ant.core 4 1 2009-02-24 18:45:17.318
!MESSAGE BUILD FAILED
!STACK 0
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.util.Hashtable.put(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.tools.ant.PropertyHelper.setUserProperty(PropertyHelper.java:379)
	at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.setUserProperty(Project.java:537)
	at org.eclipse.ant.internal.core.ant.InternalAntRunner.setProperties(InternalAntRunner.java:233)
	at org.eclipse.ant.internal.core.ant.InternalAntRunner.run(InternalAntRunner.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.ant.internal.core.ant.InternalAntRunner.run(InternalAntRunner.java:456)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.ant.core.AntRunner.run(AntRunner.java:378)
	at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.exports.FeatureExportOperation.runScript(FeatureExportOperation.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.exports.FeatureExportOperation.doExport(FeatureExportOperation.java:236)
	at org.eclipse.pde.internal.core.exports.FeatureBasedExportOperation.run(FeatureBasedExportOperation.java:46)
	at org.eclipse.pde.internal.ui.build.FeatureExportJob.run(FeatureExportJob.java:55)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:55)
```

Leider fällt mir überhaupt nix ein in welche Richtung ich schauen soll :-(

Bin Dankbar für jeden Tipp.


----------



## vadik (25. Februar 2009)

Heute bin ich ein Schritt weiter gekommen und habe herausgefunden, 
dass es an dem Oracle Plugin "Oracle Enterprise Pack for Eclipse" liegt.
Wenn ich das Plugin deinstalliere, funktioniert wieder alles.
Wie kann das eigentlich sein, keins meiner Plugins benutzt die Klassen davon oder irgenwelche Features? 
Allein die Tatsache, dass das Oracle Plugin auf den System installiert ist, verursacht dieses Problem.


----------



## Roger (12. November 2009)

Hallo vadik

Wir hatten dasselbe Problem und es war auch das Oracle Plugin schuld.
Dies liegt daran, dass eine Variable in der Konfiguration in Eclipse nicht oder gar falsch gesetzt ist. Ant in Eclipse baut auf diesen Variablen auf, was zu NPEs führen kann.
Lösung bei uns:
Unter Window-Preferences-Server-Runtime Environments mit Add... ein neues Runtime Environment auf Basis des bestehenden Oracles erstellen. Es ist "Oracle WebLogic Server 10gR3" zu benennen (exakte Schreibweise!). Und schon ist die NullPointerException verschwunden.

Grüsse Roger


----------

